# Garden tractor ?



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello to everybody on the site! I'm new and excited to be part of the forum. Currently I have a poulan xt 16 horse 42 inch deck riding mower. I have a acre of land and it's mostly wet land/ hilly terrian. I want to get a larger older more capable garden riding mower , I'm constantly checking craigslist and see plenty of nice tractors but have basically no clue what I need/want. The only thing I can see not doing with the tractor is snow blowing, as living on a hill makes a blower attachment pretty useless. I like the old bolens 1250 850 1050s, early 70s simplicity's, early 70s cadets, and the toro wheelhorses, but need some advice as to which model tractor to get. Any info And advice would greatly be appreciated, thanks again glad to be apart of the site!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ironhorse! No help on your quest, but lots of members here that are more familiar with these models.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks bud! Currently looking at a bolens husky 730 and simplicity 7114


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm a bit biased, but you really can't go wrong with the Bolens tube frames of large frames. That said, I'd advise against that 730 as it's a "Small (stamped) Frame" tractor and very light duty.

With just an acre, one of the tube frames would probably be the best bet. They also have the advantage of having a very wide selection of attachments available for them.

For all around work, the 1256 hydro is probably the best of the tube frames.

Also, don't rule out a snowblower. With Rim Guard in the tires, wheel weights, chains, and maybe a bit of extra weight on the rear you will have a lot of traction. Especially with the controlled differential knob turned in so that it always drives both rear wheels.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

You can add another one to the list of people that like the old Bolen tube frame models. Had my 1257 since it was a yr old. See you've got your eye on a few other good brands from the 70's.

One thing I'd have at the top of my list for these older models is, what's the parts availability. Not much use in having a great GT if you can't get parts for the things that do wear out or are damaged in some way that require replacement parts.

One thing I didn't like on my Bolens was the mower deck and the aluminum housing for the gear box. After many yrs had to finally toss the deck and now all the Bolens is used for is the tiller.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you mickey and buzzard for the responses , so twin frame bolens is the way to go? The 1250 the only one ? And you are defiantly right mickey on the parts issue, been thinking of that when deciding to. The simplicity gts seem to be workhorses from what I heard, as well as the bolens. I really do love the bolens tractors


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

The 125*0* is a Large Frame tractor. The 125*6* is a tube frame.

Other tube frames would be the 800, 850, 900, 1000, 1050, 1054, 1220, 1225, 1253, 1254, 1256, 1257, 1556, G12, G14, H14, H16.

I would shy away from the G9, G10, and G11 because those models lack the controlled differential.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Gotcha, thank you for the list , looking at a 1256 on craigslist now


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

And looking at a nice simplicity 7016


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

What are people's thoughts on the simplicity 7114 and 7016? Could get a sweet 7016 for a good deal , but without deck


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

on snowblowing on a hill, we also have about a 10-15 grade slope at the last 75 feet or so of our drivway. everyone asks me how I'm going to clear it, this will be our first winter here. I'm trying to get an old ariens with snowthrow attachment working for it. If I have any trouble with the hill, I just plan to just blow going down hill, then drive back up, blow down hill etc, rinse repeat. It's only 10 or 12 feet wide, so with a 48 inch wide attachment, it would only make it take a few extra minutes to zip back to the top and clear only going in one direction. I haven't tried it yet, but seems simple enough.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

My thoughts are that the front axle HAS to be cast iron. If it's stamped tin, it's gonna let you down. The older Cub's are work horses. I put my snow blade on and push cars with them. 
Just on the learning curve with the Husky 1050, but so far, I like the way it's built.
Since there is no papers with the 1050, I had no idea what that knob on the rear axle was. Now I do!
(Especially with the controlled differential knob turned in so that it always drives both rear wheels.)


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi thought I would chime in, When ever I have bought an older tractor, I try to get a good engine and trans axal. Plan on belts, a few pulleys, some steering components. theses are easy and not too expenseive Tires, batteries,seat, or any part missing that is exclusive to the tractor can run MONEY.
For this reason MY price for an older garden tractor is no more than $300.00 
I also stay away from ones that have been repainted or otherwise "restored" as this is work I enjoy doing myself..If you can get attachments with the tractor that is a big plus. as these are hard to find.
All the models you mentioned are good ones. Have fun and buy what you like is the best advice I can give.


----------

